# Anyone clued up on MOT reports?



## Cryptowhale123 (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry for yet another thread :lol: Just looking at the MOT reports on a 3.2 TT and I've come across the following;

*04/06/2018 - Vehicle structure is corroded but structural rigidity is not significantly reduced (6.1.1 (c) (i))*

What should I make of this? First impressions tell me to avoid, however it was only an advisory and it looks as if it was rectified the day after (car had failed the MOT on a broken spring). I can't ever recall coming across something like this when looking at MOT reports of cars I've been interested in. Could this perhaps be an indication of future problems?

Here is the reg for the car in question - SM07CAA

It also failed on "Fuel system component leaking", but this was way back in 2012 - Is this a known issue on the TT?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could be so many things, subframes etc. Rear chassis corrosion has been reported on the MK2 so could be that.
Whatever it is it would require sorting so more expense perhaps & probably not looked after, is it cheap?
There must be plenty around without any corrosion, so what's special about this one.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cryptowhale123 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Could be so many things, subframes etc. Rear chassis corrosion has been reported on the MK2 so could be that.
> Whatever it is it would require sorting so more expense perhaps & probably not looked after, is it cheap?
> There must be plenty around without any corrosion, so what's special about this one.
> Hoggy.


Hi, thanks for your reply. I am assuming the problem has already been sorted, as it does not show up as an advisory or failure on the retest, or the 2019 & 2020 MOT reports. Nothing particularly special about it but it does look like a decent example. It is quite close to where I live too, which is a big bonus.

Here is the car in question.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... esc&page=1


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's cheapish so get a can of Waxoyl & give it a good spray if it's a keeper, as corrosion doesn't just disappear during MOTs
Hoggy.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Some 3xplanation of what's considered serious here https://www.motester.co.uk/mot-test-veh ... ity/?amp=1


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read as there are some good pictures of what you may want to look out for -

*Corrosion*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9101689

*TT Tdi Roadster Sub Frame Corrosion*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1995007


----------

